# Los Blancos at ZT's in OKLAHOMA CITY



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

OH, you know I can't pass up a chance to hit a cigar maker's herf party!!! And this Los Blanco's deal is NO EXCEPTION!

On Friday, November 17th - ZT's Cigars in Oklahoma City is hosting a Los Blancos event from 2-6pm. Free refreshments, sample cigars, and door prizes...what's not to like? Last time I was at ZT's for an event there was free food and cold ones! (read: BEER).

So if you are in the area, come on out!

KASR


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Just a friendly BUMP/REMINDER that this is still going on this Friday! All gorilla's in the area should come on out! 

KASR


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

I would if I didn't work until 5. By the time I get there, it would be over. Keep me informed on other promos that way, and I'll remember to hit you up if anything goes on here in Tulsa.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Correction on the day for this event. Now it's set for Thursday....either way...bring a coat...it's getting cold down here lately!

KASR


----------

